# Tecumseh Engine Model LEV100



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello, In need of some help. I have a Tecumseh mastercraft lawnmower. I presume its a 5 HP dosnt say any where on it. Mower was running fine and i stopped it to empty the bag. As i let go of the throttle handle to stop it wite puffs of smoke came out of the carb like when it backfires and u see that steam looking smoke come out. Now when i try to start it it continues to puff that smoke like steam and dosnt start. It's not smoke as oil is burning though if that makes any sense. Ant help would be much appreciated.

Dwayne


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

every few revolutions it puffs? only thing it could be is oil....check the carb/filter for oil.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

filter and carb have no oil


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so it doesn't run? that smoke would be the breather letting air out.... into the carb...


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

no wont start at all dosnt even try to catch.....any other ideas?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

make sure its getting fuel, and spark...


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

i know have got it to start but it keeps stalling. found the thottle that connects to a linkage to the main housing isnt moving. when i move the trottle manually it will run. what is that linkage going to and now what can be the problem?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

linkage goes under the shroud? it doesn't have a throttle control does it? it sounds like the governor isn't connected? or stuck


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

I followed one of the links for here and found that the linkage is connected correctly but the governer isnt engaging. All parts are clean on the outside and no obstructions are happening. It will run when i open throttle myself. The engine has 1 linkage that has a spring and is connected from a piece of meatl on carb to govener and the second linkage is from throttle control to linkage. The govener does move when pressed bt hand. Also i found when i do move the throttle by hand it will continue to run but when i release the handle for a second and reingage to continue motor its putters and dies. Been looking for info on govener operation and trouble shooting but havnt found anything yet. Any addittional help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i think he means the flywheel break cable 

is the cable connected to the large bail (handle) that you have to pull up on ? if yes thats the flywheel break , that cable is bad about streaching


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

This mower the trottle is controlled by the govener and seems to be one of those cetrigule force kind. Any info around on how to get inside and fix this? Been looking but most info is on linkage and springs i need how to for fixing it internally


----------

